# Pedal Power supply



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Got my new board pretty much together. Just bought a pedal train 2 to put them on. Now I'd like to look at power supplies. I have a Diamond Memory Lane 2 (18V 330 ma positive center) an effectrode PC-2A (12V 350 ma center positive) and a Kingsley Jester (12V 1.5 amp center positive) As well I'd need maybe 3 or 4 standard 9V. 
So does anyone know what power supply out there could fill that need?


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

I think the jester will need its own. Cioks DC8 or voodoo labs 4x4 for the rest.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

Budda said:


> I think the jester will need its own. Cioks DC8 or voodoo labs 4x4 for the rest.


Yeah I think if I couldn't find a power supply to do all pedals I'd just use the wallwarts for all of them. I can't believe there isn't a power supply that could feed all these.


----------



## Chitmo (Sep 2, 2013)

guitarman2 said:


> Yeah I think if I couldn't find a power supply to do all pedals I'd just use the wallwarts for all of them. I can't believe there isn't a power supply that could feed all these.


The are some big boys out there like the pedal power Mondo, but you'll pay like $400 for one.


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

those are some heavy requirements....

http://www.voodoolab.com/pedalpower_mondo.htm

thats the only one I could think of.

Diamond Memory Lane 2 (18V 330 ma positive center) - Yes, but you need a reverse tip cable and power doubler (takes up 2 9v slots)(sold seperately)
effectrode PC-2A (12V 350 ma center positive) - Yes, but same as above.
Kingsley Jester (12V 1.5 amp center positive) - Yes, same as above.


a Cioks DC10 might work too.


----------



## Budda (May 29, 2007)

Pretty sure the DC10 is 3x 300mA out, so the higher power ones wont be happy. Nothing but a dedicated outlet will power the kingsley.


----------



## sulphur (Jun 2, 2011)

You'll most likely need two smaller supplies anyway, so, one of the big ones may do.

I'm not positive if either will fill all of your requirements,
but I'd look at the VL Mondo, or the Cioks Ciokolate.

http://www.voodoolab.com/pedalpower_mondo.htm
http://electricmojoguitars.com/accessories/effect-power-supplies/cioks-ciokolate.html

I have two PP2+ under a Pro, a PP2+ and a Digital under a PT1 and another PT1 with a PP2+ and a Cioks Big John.
I don't have any really power hungry effects though, the Digital is there, just in case, down the road.

These boards were assembled before any of the bigger power supplies came out.


----------



## guitarman2 (Aug 25, 2006)

I got the Kingsley Jester requirements a little wrong. I asked Simon at Kingsley for a confirmation. This is what he emailed back.



> The original Jester (V1) used 9VAC @ 1A. Then still in the large enclosure the design was updated (V2) and used 12VAC @ 500mA.
> However, the current version (VB2 - in the smaller enclosure) uses a different power supply that requires 12DC @ 500mA. So all versions have different power requirements.




When I bought my Jester off a GC forum member here he told me that it was a v1. Its definitely the bigger enclosure. On the wallwart it says Output AC12V 500 1 amp. So if this is the 12V version my Jester is actually a v2. So a bit confused here. So the wallwart can actually supply up to 1 amp but the pedal only needs 500ma?
Is it possible that I have a v1 and it internally regulates the 12v supplied down to 9v? I say this because thats exactly what the Diamond memory lane 2 does? The DML2 used to be supplied with a 24V supply but ended up getting supplied with an 18v before being discontinued. It didn't matter either way as the DML2 internally regulates down to 15v


----------



## blam (Feb 18, 2011)

V2 only requires 500ma

Cioks dc10

Specifications:
Outlet 1-4:*** 9V DC / 100mA each
Outlet 5-6:*** 9 or 12V DC / 200mA each*
Outlet 7-8:*** 9 and 12V DC / 400mA
Outlet 9-10:* 9 and 12 or 15V DC / 400mA

400mA....you might be hard pressed to find something with 500 and not spend an arm and a leg. 

I think the mondo was 400 as well


----------



## gtone (Nov 1, 2009)

www.logsdonaudio.com (no affilation, just a satisfied customer).

Joe will hook you up with a custom power supply made to your specs for probably less than you'd pay for a pre-fab unit. I paid like $89 + shipping for one with 24V, 18V and two banks of 3 isolated 9V taps, including all his special-design power cables included. Works a charm - quiet, efficient power.


----------

